# Bottom of the food chain



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Went ptarmigan hunting on a recent trip. Fun bird to hunt!! Didnt spend to much time chasing them as this trip for for different birds. however the 30 minutes we did spend were action packed! really good eating by the way...

Video:

__
https://flic.kr/p/10957878284

Ate really well every night. woke up each morning and shot or caught the days dinner.


----------

